# Getting Licensed



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey I was wondering how I can get my taxidermist license in SD, I would like one to do upland birds. I am also wondering how you get a Federal one so that I can mount waterfowl legally for others.

Thanks!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Contact your game & fish dpt in S.D. & contact the US Fish & Wildlife service in Denver for your federal.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> Contact your game & fish dpt in S.D. & contact the US Fish & Wildlife service in Denver for your federal.


I have to be 18 for my federal, so looks like I'll be mounting upland for my buddies until then.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

WingedShooter7
Mounting before legal age can lead to statutory charges.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> WingedShooter7
> Mounting before legal age can lead to statutory charges.....


 :lol:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

MossyMO said:


> WingedShooter7
> Mounting before legal age can lead to statutory charges.....


he will do what he wants.


----------

